# lighting for my lathe



## triw51 (Jan 28, 2014)

I would like to install an over head light over my lathe and would like one that moves so I can focus the light where I am working.  
Do the make a tract light that you can move back and forth also pull down for close up inspection?  Any recommendations would be appreciated.  
Thanks William
PS I am looking for a variety of ball bearings (1/2" or smaller) for a forging experiment any ideas where I can find used ones that don't cost an arm and leg?


----------



## Mike Powell (Jan 28, 2014)

I use a little desk light behind my lathe.  Its on a flex shaft or what ever you want to call it, I can move it around.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jan 28, 2014)

I use a light similar to this clamped to my work bench behind the lathe.  Swings wherever I need it and out of the way when I don't.







I also have one of the magnetic mount goose neck lights for detail work.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 28, 2014)

Carl Fisher said:


> I use a light similar to this clamped to my work bench behind the lathe.  Swings wherever I need it and out of the way when I don't.  I also have one of the magnetic mount goose neck lights for detail work.



With the magnifier?


----------



## mark james (Jan 28, 2014)

OK...  So I may be OCD.. a little.  

The pics are for my NOVA 1624-44.  My Mini Jet is just to the left.

The racks are...  Cloths Racks bought from ALDI's Grocery store - about $10 seasonally...  Really cheap clothing racks.  But cut up/ turned upside, mounted into the ceiling joists, voilla...a movable light rack.  I added a Home Depot light bracket and as many lights as you want.  Total deal... maybe 35-40 dollars.  

And it was a project - what fun!

I can move it up/down 14" and the lights can be moved as needed, or added to.

I did almost the same for the dust extractor - Aldi's Clothing rack/a few modificatioins...  done!  $15!  :biggrin:


----------



## mark james (Jan 28, 2014)

I can't locate an Aldi's in Arizona, so...  You may have to IMPROVISE the clothing rack upside down!  :cowboy:

Anyway, works for me and its an idea!

ENJOY and have FUN!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Carl Fisher said:


> I use a light similar to this clamped to my work bench behind the lathe.  Swings wherever I need it and out of the way when I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use this exact light and a "gooseneck" halogen magnetic lamp too. Works great!


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 28, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Carl Fisher said:
> 
> 
> > I use a light similar to this clamped to my work bench behind the lathe. Swings wherever I need it and out of the way when I don't. I also have one of the magnetic mount goose neck lights for detail work.
> ...


 
Helps to see all the scratches!!!!  So you can sand/polish some more..... :biggrin:
gordon

BTW, I have three lights on my lathe - one 24" goose neck and two LED goose neck from IKEA with magnetic bases.


----------



## monophoto (Jan 28, 2014)

The ideal situation is to have two light sources.  The best arrangement is identical sources, but at different distances from the turning, and also adjustable so that you can modify their location based on the nature of the piece you are working on.  Two sources means brighter light on the turning, but the difference in distance means a difference in intensity of light falling on the workpiece (light intensity is an inverse-square relationship - as the source is moved further away from the subject, the intensity diminishes with the square of the distance) - so that surface defects will throw shadows.

My new lathe has a built-in work light on a flexible stem mounted on the headstock. I have a second light in an aluminum reflector just to the right of the tailstock.  

But my former lathe did not, and I used a couple of those aluminum clamp reflectors from Home Despot, one mounted on a shelf just above the headstock, and the other mounted on a shelf to the right of the tailstock. Both were adjustable so that I could position them as needed based on the nature of the turning.  I used the same lamp in both fixtures (an 800 lumen, 5000K CFL - sold as a 60w equivalent daylight lamp), but because the lamp behind the tailstock was further away from the turning that the lamp over the headstock, I got good shadows.  And so-called 'daylight' (5000K) lamps appear brighter to the eye than lamps with a warmer color temperature.


----------



## MarkD (Jan 28, 2014)

Here are a few lathe lamps I have been looking at:
Wood Turners Wonders


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jan 28, 2014)

My second light is similar to the 2nd one in the link above.  Magnetic base with a 24" goose neck.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 29, 2014)

PenMan1 said:


> Carl Fisher said:
> 
> 
> > I use a light similar to this clamped to my work bench behind the lathe.  Swings wherever I need it and out of the way when I don't.
> ...




I have the same light , too. I need to get a second light - dark in the one-car pen studio.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jan 29, 2014)

I use 2 industrial sewing machine lights.  Mine have a gooseneck that is affected by the vibration, the light stays where I put it.   I have seen them on eBay for about $25 shipped.


----------



## tool-man (Jan 29, 2014)

*ball bearings*

All kinds and sizes on eBay.  Cheap enough as well.


triw51 said:


> PS I am looking for a variety of ball bearings (1/2" or smaller) for a forging experiment any ideas where I can find used ones that don't cost an arm and leg?


----------



## Jim Burr (Jan 29, 2014)

Aluminum work lights with the squeeze clamps...I know they aren't popular...but they work really good.


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 29, 2014)

I make lights using an flexible neck lamp from Ikea, and put a magnetic base on it:

JANSJÖ LED work lamp - black - IKEA


----------



## Bill Mains (Jan 29, 2014)

Just saw they CBN wheels at reasonable price. Nice lights.


----------



## frank123 (Jan 29, 2014)

You could probably find the bearings at an industrial equipment salvage yard as scrap metal.

Some industrial equipment uses pretty large ball bearings and you could probably talk them into selling them to you cheap if you beat them out for yourself (just whack them out of the race with a hammer and chisel, no need to try to preserve the bearing itself).

FWIW, I think taper bearings use the same steel in their rollers if you're just wanting the steel itself and don't need the ball shape.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 29, 2014)

William, I get lots of bearings and steel shafting from salvage copy machines.  I get them from Good Will and Salvage firms.

My lathe lighting is 2 clamp on lights mounted on my rafters.

Ray


----------

